# Multi-articulation patches with key switching vs single patches



## ryst (Jun 22, 2015)

Is there any advantage when composing using multi-articulation patches (key switching for different articulations) or single patches where each patch has it's own articulation?

For instance, using a string patch and moving between different articulations. Do you load them up separately or use one multi-articulation patch?

Advantages or disadvantages to either or is this simply a personal preference?


----------



## The Darris (Jun 22, 2015)

Keyswitch or using a setup like Expression Mapping in Cubase will allow you to remotely control all of your articulations from one midi track. Single patches take up multiple tracks. So, for me, I use the Expression Map system because it keeps the visual element simple for me. 

As far as answering your question, it will most likely be based on preference for how you like to work. This question is like a 50/50 split between users. However, I've noticed more older composers prefer the single patches because that is what they had to work with and that has become apart of their main workflow. Whichever way to decide to approach it, should be unique to you and your own workflow. It is all about productivity.

Best,

Chris


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 22, 2015)

I personally like having each patch as it's own track as it's easier for me to control the different articulations individually.

I don't really think one has an advantage over the other; like Chris said, "It is all about productivity."


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jun 22, 2015)

It's much cleaner and easier to see what is going on on a keyswitch patch. 

I work with VSL too meaning anything can be legato so it makes sense for it to all be connected.


----------



## jemu999 (Jun 22, 2015)

As others have said, as far as organization and screen clutter, key-switching is the way to go.

I set up a rather large template with cubase expression maps, and although it looked great on my screen, I found it frustrating and distracting actually using the key-switches.

I am now separating all articulations to individual tracks… 

Definitely a personal preference.


----------



## clisma (Jun 22, 2015)

For me it also depends on the project. If I'm writing production music or for a trailer, either one with minimal live overdubs, I prefer splitting the articulations and patches onto single tracks. 

However, if I'm working on a film where samples will mostly be replaced, I build a new template and use keyswitches because it keeps everything tidy and allows me to see the notation in the traditional way while I work.


----------



## scarred bunny (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep... mostly preference. I find myself leaning more and more towards one-track-per-articulation these days. Better control over individual patches, no having to worry about expression maps setup or glitches, ease of layering articulations (this can work miracles sometimes, and is often difficult or impossible with keyswitches), I can do some quick 'macro edits' right in the arrangement window, I can see clearly in the arrangement what's going on and what's loaded and available, etc... just seems to work better for me. Sometimes I'm not sure which articulation to use for a line and need to experiment; I find it's easier to put them in separate regions on separate tracks (since they often need different velocity/CC data) and mute/unmute them for an A/B comparison. Sure, there's a lot of tracks to, er, keep track of, but with some clever use of Cubase's visibility agents and track folders and whatnot, it's really not so bad I find. 

It does depend on the instrument though. I wouldn't use VSL like this, for example. And with some Kontakt instruments I find features are inconsistent between the individual patches and the keyswitched combo patches, so there may be other reasons for choosing one over the other.


----------



## Malo (Jul 2, 2015)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I work with VSL too meaning anything can be legato so it makes sense for it to all be connected.



Wait a minute! Do you mean that any VSL patch can now be played legato? Is this a new function? Like in Orchestral Tools' Capsule?


----------

